# Model airbrush kits for small touch ups?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As I invariably get given money from some relatives for Christmas (as I expect many of you do?), I've long fancied playing about with an airbrush kit for doing small paint repairs on cars (you know; the kits you'd buy for model making).

So my question is twofold: For those who've got one, does car paint work in them, and secondly; do you really need a suitable proper mini compressor rather than the cans of compressed air propellant (In order to achieve a totally uniform pressure for even paint delivery)?

Cheers


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

My brother is a mobile sprayer and I way toying with the idea of using one for alloy wheel refurbishment touch ups. He said being a small spray pattern it would stick out like a sore thumb. He may be wrong but he is generally right.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

When I was doing smart repairs I played with one and tbf it done a ok job but not compared to the spray guns we were using where u could actually paint ur nail perfectly. Ur probably better off buying a gun as mall compressor to get the best results


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

The main problem with cans of compressed air is that as you are spraying the cans contents cool down very quickly i.e. can get freezing ( think of a Co2 fire extinguisher when its let off , the nozzle freezes very quickly ) .

The same thing happens with an airbrush run off a compressed air can .

You end up loosing pressure very quickly and the airbrush tip getting cold and then spitting .

I've just been bought an airbrush and compressor ( with tank ) as a chrissy present so ain't used it yet but it was the cheapest I could find @ £150 !!

I too was hoping to use it for stone chips / small touch ups .

However , being a bit sad I build model planes / ships .

A pukka airbrush i.e. Iwata could cost as much as £300 on it's own !!

I used a compressed can kit for about 2 min's and threw it in the bin .

Hope this help's .

Regards John .


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A clarke TG2 touch up gun as sold by machine mart is spot on for local repairs or painting alloys, well worth a look :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I found the cans to be a nightmare when I was doing my seats Viper

may be best with a compressor...

:thumb:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

if you go for a real gun go for a devilbiss hvlp.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Top advice (as always) and plenty to think about - thanks guys


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Viper, which type of airbrush will depend on what sort of 'repairs' you're intending to do. 

There are two different type of airbrushes - suction or gravity feed. Each type will either be controlled by a single- or dual action trigger. 

The hobby kits tend to be suction-fed - these are the airbrushes that have a small detachable jar or canister underneath them. The gravity fed models normally have a built-in canister that usually sits on top of the airbrush (the high-end professional versions can have the reservoir set at an angle to allow the user a better view of his/her work).

Single action triggers provide air-flow and paint-flow simultaneously (just like an aerosol - press and paint). Dual action triggers afford more control - these triggers are a press and pull mechanism. You depress the trigger to allow air flow and then pull it back to open the paint flow.... the more you pull back, the greater the paint flow.

There are advantages and disadvantages for both.

Suction feed needs a greater airflow and don't atomize the paint as finely but spare jars/canisters can be ready mixed to give quicker colour change. As the jars have screw lids, you could have different coloured paints ready mixed 'in stock' to save having to mix and thin every time.

Gravity feed doesn't allow quick change of paint as the canister is attached and needs to be thoroughly cleaned before being refilled with a change of paint or lacquer. Gravity feed don't need as much pressure as suction feed and will atomize the paint better.

Single action triggers are good if you are painting an area that allows you to keep the airbrush moving - just like a rattle can or full-paint spray method, continuous sweeping. If not able to keep the spray moving, like painting a confined area like a stone-chip, single action triggers will 'splodge' just like an aerosol.

Dual action triggers let you start the airflow without paint, then slowly allow the paint to 'join-in' the flow as required, so greatly minimize any risk of a 'splodge'.

Just like an aerosol can, the cans of propellant tend not to have a regulator - whatever the pressure is in the can, thats what you get every time. I'm not sure if you can get regulators for the propellant, but would imagine so. If you don't intend to paint stone chips, then the cans would probably be ok. If you expect to paint stone chips, pressure regulation and dual-action are a must for a satisfactory job. If you can't control the pressure or airflow, the paint will be blown out of the chip to give a 'splodge' surrounded by runs of paint. 

Another point to consider with the cans of propellant is that the air may not be 'dry' - ideally, car paint should be applied using a moisture free air supply.

You should also consider what sort of paint you will be using and where you'll get it from. Your 'local bodyshop' could mix some paint for you, but it's likely that it will be water-based and will have part-cured before you get it home..... any lacquer/clearcoat will certainly have spoiled before you get to use it.

I have a dual action, gravity fed airbrush and find that it works very well for bodywork chips and other small repairs. Mine is linked to small hobby compressor that has a built-in moisture trap and can provide a low pressure that I find is particularly good for stone chips.

I use paint from standard OEM touch-up paint pens - the sort with the brush in the cap. Three or four drops of paint thinned with the same of cellulose thinners is sufficient for several stone chip repairs. I do the same for the clear coat/lacquer.

I don't know how much you were thinking of spending on a kit, but I bought mine second-hand off ebay for about £85 delivered. When new it would have been about £250/300, so I feel I got a bargain. It's an Iwata Eclipse CS airbrush linked to an Iwata Studio Series Sprint Jet compressor and works for me :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've used an airbrush to good effect, admittedly it was a high end brush (Iwata), Linden H covers all the pros and cons very well.

I've never tried it but you will find on the web a cheap way of supplying air i.e . a car inner tube , what kind of consistency you get with the air pressie I'm not sure. If using a can of air it is worth running it under a hot tap when it's under half full, this seems to boost the pressure somewhat.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

hi, i got a cheap airbrush and mini compressor from fleabay for about £65..? only used it a couple of times so far (on a r/c humvee!!) but its ok for touch-up sized areas i would think..! has a moisture trap and adjustable pressure and i bought another (slightly) better gravity fed dual action airbrush for around £30..?
its not pro stuff but seen other people get good results with same sorta budget set up...just need a *LOT* more practice, not as easy as it looks...!!!:doublesho
rgds stu


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

sfstu said:


> hi, i got a cheap airbrush and mini compressor from fleabay for about £65..? only used it a couple of times so far (on a r/c humvee!!) but its ok for touch-up sized areas i would think..! has a moisture trap and adjustable pressure and i bought another (slightly) better gravity fed dual action airbrush for around £30..?
> its not pro stuff but seen other people get good results with same sorta budget set up...just need a *LOT* more practice, not as easy as it looks...!!!:doublesho
> rgds stu


Do you have linky Stu:thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i bought an airbrush with the seperate can to do minor touch ups, to be honest it was a bit of a waste of money ,did an ok job but was time consuming
havent used it since , think i would look into getting a compressor and a hobby type spray gun instead


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

LindenH said:


> Just like an aerosol can, the cans of propellant tend not to have a regulator - whatever the pressure is in the can, thats what you get every time.


Dont know how its now, but cans used to have propellant regulators  i got Revell Airbrush starter kit , and in the box was .. airbrush ( gun, suction hose, glass jar for paint, primer ect.ect) hose, propellant regulator , can.
I would stick with mini gen. i think its would b a bit cheaper , and imagine you forget to buy new can and u need do the job ? thats another reason why mini gen is better


----------

